# Instant creamed honey.



## calkal (Feb 2, 2019)

I made some creamed honey today. I used about 13% seed. Within an hour my honey had turned pure white. This really surprised me, is this how it always goes? I made some about 10 years ago and it seemed like it took weeks to turn pure white. I am mixing it for 15 minutes then an hour rest then mix 15 min, hour rest...
It's still soft, only slightly thicker than honey but pure white. Ambient temp about 65-70 F. Slowest setting on Kitchen Aid mixer.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

calkal said:


> I made some creamed honey today. I used about 13% seed. Within an hour my honey had turned pure white. This really surprised me, is this how it always goes? I made some about 10 years ago and it seemed like it took weeks to turn pure white. I am mixing it for 15 minutes then an hour rest then mix 15 min, hour rest...
> It's still soft, only slightly thicker than honey but pure white. Ambient temp about 65-70 F. Slowest setting on Kitchen Aid mixer.


Dont let it get any higher temperature or you risk losing the identity of your fine grained starter. 57 F. is the theoretical magic number. After it has well set you can store it at normal room temp.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

What kind of mixer blade did you use.
I wonder if you may have whipped (added air to) the honey.
I don't see how you could have granulation (per Dyce method) in that short of time at that temperature.
Let us know if it separates after a few days.


----------



## calkal (Feb 2, 2019)

Jack Grimshaw said:


> What kind of mixer blade did you use.
> I wonder if you may have whipped (added air to) the honey.
> I don't see how you could have granulation (per Dyce method) in that short of time at that temperature.
> Let us know if it separates after a few days.


Me either, really surprised me to see it go opaque white in less than an hour.
Cookie dough paddle, not whip, slowest setting on Kitchen Aid mixer.


----------

